# Makita 10% off!



## thistlefly (Dec 2, 2008)

I've been eyeing the Makita 2012NB thickness planer for some time, based on a combination of great reviews and the fact that it is the quietest planer in its class. (Low noise level is an important factor for me.)

Lo and behold, prices that started popping up today seem to indicate that Makita has okayed a 10% off promotion for a wide range of their tools; low price on the 2012NB has instantly gone from $539 to $482!

I was lucky enough to get my Powermatic 1200 dust extractor during the 15% off sale on Powermatic and Jet tools... looks like I might be lucky again, and very glad that this comes right after a bonus check. 

Bob


----------

